# Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck



## Blinkerheini (29. Juni 2011)

Grüße Euch!!!

Meine Frau und ich wollen im August nächsten Jahren nach Valentia Island nach Irland zum Angelurlaub fliegen.

Da ich sperriges Angelgepäck mitnehmen muss, wollte ich fragen ob jemand mit Ryanair von Euch schonmal geflogen ist und ob es da Probleme gab, eine Rutentasche mitzunehmen?
Meine Steckruteneinzelteile haben eine Länge von 150cm.
Also mit Rutentasche so ca 1,80m.

Weiß jemand was so etwas kostet? Habe auf der Homepage darüber nichts gefunden.


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

das problem wird der preis werden bei dem verein.
du zahlst dafür 40 bzw 50 € pro flug für sportgepäck bis 20 kg.
desweiteren gilt: "Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann Ryanair keine Gegenstände mit einem  Einzelgewicht von mehr als 32 kg oder Gesamtabmessungen von mehr als 81  cm (Höhe), 119 cm (Breite) und 119 cm (Tiefe) befördern."

 desweiteren im flieger ne normale rutentasche ist sehr risikovoll.
ohne ein stabiles rutenrohr wirst du ein hohes risiko haben,daß deine ruten beschädigt werden.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*



Wollebre schrieb:


> dann ruf da doch mal an oder frage dein Reisebüro (falls darüber gebucht) Dort direkt anrufen vorher cheken was das kostet.... die machen die Kohle mit den Nebenkosten.....
> 
> Check mal was es mit Island Air kostet.  Mal googeln mit Suchbegriff " Flüge nach Island"
> 
> Wolle




er will nach irland nicht island.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

Servus,

Angelruten musste als "Sportgepäck" aufgeben. Ich habe dafür ein altes Futteral genommen in dem ich ein großes Abflussrohr mit Kappen oben und unten versehen hatte.

Da passiert den Ruten Garantiert nix. Rollen usw. kannste in den Koffer packen. Wichtig! 

Du darfst weder Haken, Messer, Scheren, Angelschnur, Köder usw ins Handgepäck packen..... das muss alls zum Sportgepack oder ins normale Gepäck.


----------



## porbeagle (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

Hi,
wenn Ryanair dein Angelzeug mitnehmen sollte dann nur gegen eine eine Extreme Gebühr.
Hatte das Problem 2010 und bin dann mit Aer Lingus nach Irland geflogen.Das war um einiges einfacher.


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

gebühr und maße stehen schon weiter oben.
macht also 80 bzw 100 € für hin und rückflug extra mit nem maximalmaß von 119 cm länge.

antonio


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

oder du beschrenkst dich auf teleskop(reise)ruten dann kommst du um die gebühren herum.


----------



## Blinkerheini (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn Ryanair dein Angelzeug mitnehmen sollte dann nur gegen eine eine Extreme Gebühr.
> Hatte das Problem 2010 und bin dann mit Aer Lingus nach Irland geflogen.Das war um einiges einfacher.



Habe da grad auf die Seite geguckt. Flüge sind ja auch relativ günstig. Weißt du noch was du für das Angelsperrgut bezahlt hast? Das blöde ist, dass die nur nach Dublin fliegen. 
Für mich wäre das Beste Kerry.


----------



## Blinkerheini (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> oder du beschrenkst dich auf teleskop(reise)ruten dann kommst du um die gebühren herum.




Naja, denn müsste ich mir wieder neues Geschirr kaufen. Angelzimmer quilt schon über. Habe die Brandungsruten nur aus 3 teiligen Steckruten.


----------



## omnimc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

oder mit dhl oder ups versichert vorrausschicken z.b anschrift vom hotel vorher auch abklären, einfach mal da preise einholen.


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*



Blinkerheini schrieb:


> Naja, denn müsste ich mir wieder neues Geschirr kaufen. Angelzimmer quilt schon über. Habe die Brandungsruten nur aus 3 teiligen Steckruten.




okay bei brandungsruten ist das ne andere sache natürlich.


----------



## porbeagle (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*



Blinkerheini schrieb:


> Habe da grad auf die Seite geguckt. Flüge sind ja auch relativ günstig. Weißt du noch was du für das Angelsperrgut bezahlt hast? Das blöde ist, dass die nur nach Dublin fliegen.
> Für mich wäre das Beste Kerry.


 

Ich such mal meine Alten Unterlagen raus.Allerdings habe ich einen Großteil an Blei,Twisterköpfe und Gufis einfach mit der Post hingesendet.Dauerte ca.14 Tage bis es ankam.Kostet bis 10 kg 22 euro.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ryanair Flug - Frage zum Angelgepäck*

Wenn du das ganze auf dem Postweg realisieren willst, plane reichlichst (!!) Zeit ein. Die Iren nehmen es nicht immer sehr genau mit Laufzeiten etc.

Ich habe einen Geschäftspartner in Irland, dem ich deutsches Katzenfutter hochschicke (seine Katze ist in Deutschland groß geworden und frißt nur das gute deutsche Futter *gg*) - da kann so ein Paket schonmal 3 Wochen und länger unterwegs sein.

Und verpacke es gut - sowohl die irischen Umladezentren, als auch die Zustellfahrer selber sind nicht sonderlich zimperlich beim Umgang mit der Fracht.


----------

